# from temporary to permanent



## emerm (Sep 22, 2009)

hey everyone.myself and my fiancee are heading to vancouver on the usit one year working visa.i was wondering if we decided we really liked it over there and wanted to be permanent residents, what do we need to do?would we be able to apply over there and does it take longer to process over there or in london.my fiancee is a plumber so we qualify under the skilled worker category.any help is appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emerm said:


> hey everyone.myself and my fiancee are heading to vancouver on the usit one year working visa.i was wondering if we decided we really liked it over there and wanted to be permanent residents, what do we need to do?would we be able to apply over there and does it take longer to process over there or in london.my fiancee is a plumber so we qualify under the skilled worker category.any help is appreciated!
> thanks!


Yes, you can do inland applications but it is reported that outland applications are quicker. A suggestion, why don't you make an application under the skilled worker programme anyway, then you'll be ahead of the game should you decide you want to stay.


----------



## emerm (Sep 22, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, you can do inland applications but it is reported that outland applications are quicker. A suggestion, why don't you make an application under the skilled worker programme anyway, then you'll be ahead of the game should you decide you want to stay.


Thanx for your reply Auld Yin!Yeah Ive a feeling that we will probably have our minds made up after a month over there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

emerm said:


> Thanx for your reply Auld Yin!Yeah Ive a feeling that we will probably have our minds made up after a month over there.


With all due respect, IMO one month is far too soon to make up your mind about a new land and lifestyle. There will be many glitches in the first year to say nothing of the homesickness you will undoubtably suffer.


----------



## emerm (Sep 22, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> With all due respect, IMO one month is far too soon to make up your mind about a new land and lifestyle. There will be many glitches in the first year to say nothing of the homesickness you will undoubtably suffer.


I realise it will be hard but what i mean is things cant possibly be as bad as they are here.My partner hasnt worked since last year and there are absolutley no secure jobs going at all. Ireland is a mess right now with no sign of it getting any better. We're not expecting to just land and everything to be easy for us.All we want is better way of life and hopefully Canada can give us that!


----------

